# Retreiving deleted text msgs from iphone4



## ConstantSpeed (May 1, 2012)

Does anyone know how to retreive deleted text messages from an iphone4 when he syncs his phone to the icloud? I have his password. Help please!! Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Way to retrieve deleted text messages from iphone - Truth About Deception


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

iCloud keko 

I asked her to post this since I am not verse in finding the backup in iCloud


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

just read the title and posted.


----------



## ConstantSpeed (May 1, 2012)

Thank you ! Thank you ! Thank you !


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Damn, didn`t see this when it was relevant.

For anyone`s future possible reference as of this writing there is no way to retrieve such a file from iCloud without some type of special software which at the moment isn`t available to the general public (If at all).

Apple has serious tunnel vision in what and how it allows you to access iCloud and they do not want you accessing these files in their Cloud unless directly through the inner workings of the hardware (Phone) in question done automatically without any access to the process allowed to the user.


----------



## Treehugger77 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello,

Does he ever back up his phone to iTunes? You can use a back up extractor to read his texts, photos, etc

Good luck!


----------



## BetrayedAgain7 (Apr 27, 2013)

It will only work if the deleted messages have not already been overwritten. I spent a lot of time and money trying to recover deleted messages and came up with a big fat zero.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Zombie thread


----------

